
Highly Available WordPress on AWS: Don’t Learn the Hard Way - rtisdale
https://medium.com/@rtizzy/highly-available-wordpress-on-aws-dont-learn-the-hard-way-5c9ca308bdc6
======
rtisdale
Hey everyone. This is a follow up on my past article where I outline why doing
this is often a bad idea™.

[https://roberttisdale.com/you-shouldnt-host-wordpress-on-
aws...](https://roberttisdale.com/you-shouldnt-host-wordpress-on-aws-except-
when-you-should/)

I wrote this article for the cases where it's been decided that AWS is
actually the best option.

Would love to hear from anyone who has been working with Wordpress on AWS (Or
other cloud providers) and the challenges you've faced.

